# Florida



## nealtw

I hope everyone near the beach is getting to a safe place.


----------



## beachguy005

I'm in south west Florida and out of the cone, fortunately.


----------



## Chris

My dad is in Jacksonville a couple miles from the beach, his wife and her daughter evacuated, she told him to stay and take care of the house.


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> My dad is in Jacksonville a couple miles from the beach, his wife and her daughter evacuated, she told him to stay and take care of the house.



Right after she made sure his insurance is paid up .:nono:


----------



## Chris

Honestly I am pretty sure that is the case. He won't listen to me when I tell him to go even if nothing happens what does it hurt to drive a couple hundred miles and get a hotel room? Call it a vacation.


----------



## nealtw

It's like the people that go to the beach to watch a tsunami come in.


----------



## Chris

Yup! Can't fix stupid.


----------



## nealtw

Nature's way of thinning the herd.


----------



## Chris

My dad got smart and went to the west coast of Florida. Better than being in the direct path. This is giving me all sorts of ammunition for him always telling me how great things are out there. At least I don't have to run from an earthquake .


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> My dad got smart and went to the west coast of Florida. Better than being in the direct path. This is giving me all sorts of ammunition for him always telling me how great things are out there. At least I don't have to run from an earthquake .



Only because they can't predict one.:trophy:


----------



## Chris

True........


----------



## oldognewtrick

Chris said:


> My dad got smart and went to the west coast of Florida. Better than being in the direct path. This is giving me all sorts of ammunition for him always telling me how great things are out there. At least I don't have to run from an earthquake .



Earthquakes, forest fires, cops who love to ticket construction equipment, taxes, firearm restrictions...I'll take hurricanes any day...:nono:


----------



## Chris

oldognewtrick said:


> Earthquakes, forest fires, cops who love to ticket construction equipment, taxes, firearm restrictions...I'll take hurricanes any day...:nono:



You forgot about 50 other reasons I'm sure.:help:


----------



## nealtw

Chris said:


> You forgot about 50 other reasons I'm sure.:help:



I think oldog just called you a female dog.:rofl:


----------



## Chris

Pretty sure its just that over here on the left coast we are tougher because we have Earthquakes, forest fires, cops who love to ticket construction equipment, taxes, firearm restrictions. We have to be or we would move to the right coast.


----------



## nealtw

If there was a perfect place to live we would be complaining about the over crowding along with all that other stuff.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> I think oldog just called you a female dog.:rofl:




Don't put words in my mouth, eh....


----------



## nealtw

oldognewtrick said:


> Don't put words in my mouth, eh....



It's usually the words coming out that cause a problem.:trophy:


----------



## elbo

fortunately we live inland of where Mathew past east of us and all we had was a tropical storm with winds only gusting to about 50 mph. My daughter, on the other hand, lives in Orlando which got more severe weather, but luckily only lost her fence and power for a little while. So all in all we lucked out


----------



## nealtw

elbo said:


> fortunately we live inland of where Mathew past east of us and all we had was a tropical storm with winds only gusting to about 50 mph. My daughter, on the other hand, lives in Orlando which got more severe weather, but luckily only lost her fence and power for a little while. So all in all we lucked out



Glad to here, still scary for a lot of people further north.


----------



## oldognewtrick

nealtw said:


> It's usually the words coming out that cause a problem.:trophy:



Don't worry, I've called him worse...now Havasu on the other hand...


----------



## havasu

Hay now. I resemble that remark!


----------



## nealtw

havasu said:


> Hay now. I resemble that remark!



You have a brother named Remark?


----------



## Mastercarpenty

I live about as far inland as SC goes and all the local hotel rooms were booked solid. I've noticed a whole lot more Florida tags around in the last few days on cars here- I guess those folks either couldn't find a hotel room open any closer or wanted to get clean out of harms way. Glad it's mostly over with light damage and casualties, but there's going to be a lot of clean-up to be done from tides, storm surge, and localized flooding. 

I expect our roofing crew won't be available for at least a month so I hope nothing happens till they get back- my body is too old to do much roofing anymore  I used to chase the storms too- the money was great but the life was awful.

Phil


----------

